# [Lesertest] Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065



## MainBrain (5. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ein grosses Dankeschön an Xigmatek und Caseking, die mir mit der Bereitstellung des Kühlers diesen Test ermöglicht haben.  *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Inhalt*


Vorwort
Technische Daten
Lieferumfang
Erscheinungsbild
Testsystem
Montage
Messwerte
Temperaturen
Lautstärke
 
Fazit
*Vorwort*

Der im Jahre 2005 gegründete und damit noch recht junge Kühlerspezialist Xigmatek, konnte sich in kurzer Zeit einen hervorragenden Ruf als Hersteller ausgeklügelter und leistungsstarker Kühllösungen verschaffen. Angefangen mit der Einführung einiger CPU-Kühler wie dem Xigmatek HDT-S1283 und der Vorstellung der HDT-Technologie (Heatpipe-Direct-Touch), wagte man sich unlängst mit dem Xigmatek Battle-Axe VD964 auch auf das Feld der Grafikkartenkühler vor. Dieser konnte durchaus überzeugen und heimste mit seinem Kühlkonzept bestehend aus vier 6 mm-Heatpipes im HDT-Verfahren und 2 x 92 mm Lüfter einige Awards ein. Xigmatek greift nun mit dem Bifrost VD1065 dieses Konzept auf und verbessert dies natürlich noch: So besitzt der Bifrost nun fünf Heatpipes mit 6 mm Durchmesser im HDT-Format sowie 2 x 100 mm Lüfter. Auch die Kühloberfläche ist im Vergleich gewachsen und optisch liegt man mit dem komplett schwarz vernickelten Kühlkörper voll im Trend.

Zusammen mit den Gehäusen "Midgard" und "Asgard", Netzteilen unterschiedlicher Leistungsklassen, diversen Lüftern sowie CPU- und GPU-Kühlern, kann man sich mittlerweile ein komplettes PC-Kühlkonzept aus dem Hause Xigmatek aufbauen. Die Beliebtheit der Produkte bescheinigen diesem Hersteller zudem eine hohe Qualität und Leistungsfähigkeit - bleibt herauszufinden ob auch der neue Bifrost daran anknüpfen kann.
*Technische Daten*


Abmessungen:
Kühlkörper: 234 x 112,5 x 51,5 mm (B x L x H)
Lüfter: 100 x 100 x 25 mm (B x L x H)
 
Material:
Kühlkörper: Aluminium, schwarz vernickelt ( 26 x )
Heatpipes: Kupfer, schwarz vernickelt mit Ausnahme der HDT-Auflagefläche ( 5 x 6 mm )
 
Gewicht: 480 g (mit Lüfter)
Lüfter: 2000 rpm @ 12V, kugelgelagert, 2 x 22,49 cfm bei <20 dBA
Kompatibilität:
ATI Radeon X2400 series
ATI Radeon X2600 series
ATI Radeon HD 3850 series
ATI Radeon HD 3870 series
ATI Radeon HD 4850 series
ATI Radeon HD 4870 series
NVIDIA Geforce 6800 Ultra series
NVIDIA Geforce 7800 GT/GTX series
NVIDIA Geforce 7900 GTX series
NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GT/GTS/GX2 series
NVIDIA Geforce 9600 GT series
NVIDIA Geforce 9800 GT series
NVIDIA GTX 285
NVIDIA GTX 280
NVIDIA GTX 275
NVIDIA GTX 260
NVIDIA GTS 250​*Lieferumfang
*
Der Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 kommt in einer schwarzen, mit tribalartigen Verzierungen versehenen Verpackung. Durch ein Sichtfenster kann man die beiden 100 mm - Lüfter des Kühlers erkennen und auf der Rückseite werden die Eigenschaften, Spezifikationen und die Kompatibiliät des Kühlers untermalt von einigen Bildern zur Schau gestellt. Öffnet man die Verpackung kommt folgender Lieferumfang zum Vorschein:


Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065
14 RAM-Kühler (schwarz)
NVIO2-Kühler
NVIO2-Core Frame
MOS-Kühler
Montagezubehör
Spritze Wärmeleitpaste (3,5 g)
Einbauanleitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Erscheinungsbild*

Der Kühler wirkt auf den ersten Blick durch seine Größe sehr wuchtig und durch seine komplett in schwarz gehaltene Optik auch ein wenig geheimnisvoll. Aufgrund der Bauhöhe von über fünf Zentimeter werden auf jeden Fall zwei weitere Slots unterhalb der Grafikkarte blockiert, also einer mehr als bei heute üblichen 2-Slotkühler-Karten. Nimmt man den Bifrost dann in die Hand, merkt man, dass Xigmatek hier nicht gekleckert sondern geklotzt hat: Satte 480 g (also fast ein halbes Kilo) sind für einen Grafikkartenkühler schon enorm und man sollte nach erfolgter Montage die Grafikkarte ordentlich fixieren, um besonders bei anstehenden Transporten das Gewicht der Karte mitsamt des Kühlers zu sichern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das Kühlkonzept basiert wie angedeutet auf dem mittlerweile verbreiteten und auch bereits oft adaptierten Heat-Pipe Direct Touch Verfahren. Fünf kupferne 6 mm Heatpipes wurden in die Bodenplatte aus Aluminium eingelassen und führen die Hitze der GPU an insgesamt 26 Aluminiumlamellen ab. Dadurch entsteht ein grosse Kühloberfläche von ca. 2054 cm². Die Verarbeitung ist auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Die HDT-Oberfläche ist sauber plangefräst und die Heatpipes wurden spaltlos in die Bodenplatte eingepasst. Hier sieht man auch das Kupfer der Pipes, die ansonsten wie der komplette Kühlkörper schwarz vernickelt sind. Die Oberfläche der Lamellen wurde zusätzlich bearbeitet und wirkt dadurch sehr edel.
Eine starke Verwandschaft des Kühlkörpers zum bereits seit längerem erhältlichen SilenX iXtrema IXG-80HA2 lässt sich jedoch nicht leugnen, was ja nichts Negatives bedeuten soll, spielt doch der SilenX in der Oberklasse der GPU-Kühler. Man kann also einiges vom Bifrost erwarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Für ausreichende Frischluft sorgen zwei schwarz transparente 100 mm Lüfter mit 25 mm Bauhöhe und einer Stromaufnahme von jeweils 0,34A bei 12V. Dies bedeutet, dass allein beide Lüfter bei 12V-Betrieb eine Leistungsaufnahme von ca. 8 Watt haben - nicht gerade wenig für moderne Lüfter.
Dafür verspricht der Hersteller eine Geräuschentwicklung von maximal 20 dBA bei 2000 upm. Demzufolge wäre der Bifrost auch ein Kandidat für Silentrechner, was ich natürlich im Test aufgrund fehlender Messinstrumente nur rein subjektiv ermitteln konnte. Leider kann man die Lüfter nicht an die PWM-Steuerung der Karte anschliessen, weil man diese nur per normalen 3-Pin-Molex Stecker mit Strom versorgen kann. Also müsste der geneigte Käufer eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung oder einen 12V/7V-Adapter in der Hinterhand haben, um die Lüfter regeln zu können. In meinem Test habe ich eine Rheobus Lüftersteuerung verwendet, um die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke bei 7V feststellen zu können. Positiv bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass das Lüfterkabel mit einem schwarzen Sleeve ummantelt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Testsystem*

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 @ 4,0 GHz
*Mainboard:* DFI LANParty DK P45-T2RS Plus @ 500 MHz FSB
*RAM:* 2 x 2GB OCZ Platinum XTC 8500U @ 1000 MHz
*Grafik:* Club3D Radeon HD 4850 @ 700/1100 MHz (Referenzdesign)
*CPU-Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Brocken @ PWM
*GPU-Kühler:* Thermaltake DuOrb / Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065
*Netzteil:* Corsair HX 520W
*Gehäuse:* ThermalRock Circle (2 x Nanoxia FX12-2000, 1 x Nanoxia FX08-1600)
*Monitor:* 22" Samsung SyncMaster 2233BW (1680 x 1050)
*Betriebssystem:* Windows Vista Ultimate x64 SP2
*Grafiktreiber:* Catalyst 9.10 64Bit
*Montage*

Die Montage gestaltet sich relativ einfach: Nach der Demontage des Originalkühlers (bei mir des Thermaltake DuOrbs), wird zunächst die GPU von den Resten der alten Wärmeleitpaste befreit und eventuell vorhandene RAM-Kühler entfernt. Wie ich in mehreren Beiträgen im PCGHX-Forum mitbekommen habe, wurde von einigen Leuten das Fehlen mindestens zweier RAM-Kühler bemängelt, die für Karten mit 16 RAM-Chips, wie etwa der GTX 280/285, nötig wären.
Doch genau hier liegt der Hund begraben: Mindestens zwei RAM-Chips werden von den Heatpipes des Bifrost komplett abgedeckt und durch diese, unter Zuhilfenahme von Wärmeleitpads, auch gekühlt. Um herauszufinden welche das sind, muss man zuerst die passenden Haltebolzen in die vorgesehenen Gewinde des Kühlers schrauben. Hier auch unbedingt auf das richtige Lochmass achten, bei der ATI HD4850 sind es 53 mm. Jetzt kann die Karte vorsichtig auf den Kühler gelegt werden, um zu prüfen, welche Chips von den Heatpipes abgedeckt und nicht mit RAM-Kühlern versehen werden müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hat man also schliesslich herausgefunden wieviele und welche RAM-Chips durch die Heatpipes abgedeckt werden, kann man die RAM-Kühler und die Wärmeleitpads dementsprechend anbringen. Dabei ist zwingend zu berücksichtigen, dass die vorgeschriebenen Pads für die jeweilige Karte verwendet werden, denn Karten ohne Heatspreader auf der GPU benötigen durch die geringere Höhe der Auflagefläche auch die dünneren Pads um Kontakt mit dem Kühler herzustellen. Leider wird das in der Anleitung nicht deutlich genug hervorgehoben, so dass hier eventuell die Gefahr besteht die falschen Pads zu benutzen und so die Karte entweder zu beschädigen, oder das die RAMs ohne Kontakt zum Kühler bleiben.
Anschliessend wird die GPU mit frischer Wärmeleitpaste bestückt. Ich habe für meinen Test nicht die mitgelieferte sondern die bewährte Noctua NT-H1 Paste verwendet, um die optimale Kühlleistung zu erreichen. Jetzt wird der Kühler wieder auf den Rücken gelegt, so dass die Auflagefläche mit den Bolzen nach oben zeigt. Bevor die Karte aufgelegt werden kann, müssen noch die größeren roten Isolierringe auf die Haltebolzen gesteckt werden. Die Karte wird nun vorsichtig auf den Kühler gesetzt und die kleineren roten Isolierringe müssen durch die Haltebolzen auf die Rückseite der Grafikkarte gelegt werden. Abschliessend wird der Bifrost mit den Befestigungsschrauben inklusive Federn gleichmässig über Kreuz angezogen.    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Karte mit montiertem Kühler ist jetzt einsatzbereit und kann in den Computer eingebaut werden. Vergessen sollte man natürlich auch das Anschliessen des Lüfterkabels nicht. Das kann entweder direkt an einem freien 3-Pin Anschluss auf dem Mainboard erfolgen oder unter Verwendung eines 3- auf 4- Pin Adapters direkt am Netzteil. Ich habe die Lüfter wie erwähnt mit meiner Rheobus Lüftersteuerung verbunden, um auch den Betrieb unter 7V testen zu können.
Um zu überprüfen ob der RV770-Chip meiner HD4850 auch wirklich Kontakt zu allen Heatpipes hat, habe ich den GPU-Abdruck auf dem Kühlerboden überprüft. Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd: Die ATI-GPU deckt gerade einmal drei Heatpipes ab, wodurch natürlich die beiden aussenliegenden Wärmeröhren ohne Funktion bleiben. Das sind immerhin 40% der Gesamtzahl! Deshalb komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass der Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 besonders mit Karten harmoniert, bei denen grosse Heatspreader die GPU bedecken und dort auch seine volle Leistungsfähigkeit ausspielen kann, da alle Heatpipes die Wärme abführen können.
Das wären dann insbesondere die Karten aus NVIDIAs GTX200-Reihe. Ich hoffe das dieses Manko keinen grossen Einfluss auf die Kühlung von Karten ohne Heatspreader hat. Ich kann es aber schon vorwegnehmen: Bei der HD4850 ist die Kühlleistung mehr als ausreichend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Messwerte*
*Temperatur*

Getestet wurde der Kühler mit meiner HD4850 @ 700/1100 MHz und dem oben genannten Testsystem. Dabei habe ich alle Tests jeweils mit 12V und mit 7V absolviert. Die Temperaturen wurden mit GPU-Z v.0.3.6 aufgezeichnet und die Raumtemperaturen lagen im Schnitt bei 19-20 °C. Zugegeben, im Sommer dürfte man natürlich mit deutlich höheren Werten rechnen als ich hier ermitteln konnte.
Die GPU-Temperaturen wurden im Idle (30 Minuten Desktop), dem Stalker Clear Sky Benchmark (Extreme Preset) und dem FurMark v.1.70 (15 Minuten Xtreme Burning Mode) gemessen. Zum Vergleich habe ich die selben Tests natürlich auch mit meinem Thermaltake DuOrb durchgeführt.

Idle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Idlebedingungen ergibt sich ein mit ca. 2 °C leicht besseres Ergebnis für den Xigmatek Bifrost, auch wenn natürlich beide Kühler mit Temperaturen von 30 - 33 °C im absolut grünen Bereich liegen. Der Unterschied von 12V zu 7V ist hier wirklich nur marginal und kaum feststellbar.

Clear Sky Benchmark




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird der Unterschied schon etwas grösser, wenn auch nicht deutlich. Jetzt merkt man auch schon, dass der Thermaltake DuOrb nicht der schlechteste GPU-Kühler war und ist. Der Vorsprung des Bifrost steigt um ein Grad auf nun ca. 3 °C an. Die Differenz zwischen 7V und 12V wächst auf ca. 2 °C. Beide Kühler halten die Karte bei deutlich unter 50 °C. Der Bifrost schafft es sogar unter 12V die GPU-Temperatur auf nur maximal 43,5 °C ansteigen zu lassen.

FurMark v.1.70




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesem Test teilt sich erfahrungsgemäss die Spreu vom Weizen. Nach 15 Minuten im Extreme Burning Mode erhöht sich die GPU-Temperatur der HD4850 mit dem DuOrb unter 7V auf maximal 66 °C. Ein gutes Ergebnis, aber der Bifrost spielt hier seine Stärke voll aus und weist den DuOrb mit ca. 5 °C Vorsprung sowohl unter 7V als auch unter 12V doch schon recht deutlich in seine Schranken. Nicht auszumalen wenn alle fünf Heatpipes zur Wärmeabführung beitragen würden...
*Lautstärke*

Aufgrund des Fehlens geeigneter Messinstrumente kann ich nur mein subjektives Hörempfinden wiedergeben. Unter 12V sind beide Kühler keine Leisetreter und rauschen doch schon recht deutlich aus dem Rechner heraus, wobei der Xigmatek Bifrost noch ein Stückchen leiser zu sein schien. Das hängt natürlich damit zusammen, dass der Bifrost 100 mm-Lüfter und der DuOrb nur 80 mm-Lüfter besitzt, die auch mit 2500 upm schneller drehen als die des Bifrost (2000 upm). 
Unter 7V sind beide Kühler als leise einzustufen und lassen sich aus dem Rechner nicht mehr heraushören. Der Luftdurchsatz und damit die pure Kühlleistung der Lüfter liegt beim Bifrost aufgrund des Grössenvorteils selbstredend etwas höher, so dass er zumindest auf einer übertakteten HD4850 auch unter 7V völlig ausreicht. 
Desweiteren habe ich festgestellt, dass die Lüfter des Bifrost mit abnehmender Drehzahl früher ruhiger werden als die des DuOrbs.
Ich kann also keine vollständige Empfehlung für Silent-Enthusiasten aussprechen, denn im Lieferzustand werkeln die Lüfter des Bifrost schliesslich nur mit 12V. Geregelt ist er aber durchaus silenttauglich.
*Fazit*

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass Xigmatek mit dem Bifrost VD1065 wieder einmal ganze Arbeit geleistet hat. Die Kühlleistung und die Verarbeitung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und die Optik wird vor allem viele Casemodder ansprechen, die schon lange auf der Suche nach einem komplett schwarzen VGA-Kühler waren. Zwar gibt es mittlerweile viele CPU-Kühler die schwarz vernickelt sind, doch bis jetzt ist der Bifrost der einzige, der sich nahtlos in ein schwarzes Moddingkonzept seitens der Grafikkartenkühlung integrieren lässt. Ausserdem wurde auch an ein Sleeve gedacht.
Die Größe des Kühlers und damit auch sein Gewicht sorgt aber nicht nur für eine gute Kühlung, sondern könnte auch so manches Platz- und Transportproblem verursachen. Denn wenn fast ein halbes Kilo Kühler bei Transporten zu LAN-Partys an der Grafikkarte zerren, sollte dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Karte entweder ordentlich fixiert oder gänzlich ausgebaut wird.

Über die Kühlfähigkeit kann ich aber nur Positives vermelden: So verwies der Bifrost den schon recht guten Thermaltake DuOrb durchweg in seine Schranken, was aufgrund der HDT-Technolgie und der weitaus grösseren Kühloberfläche aber auch zu erwarten war. Gegenüber Standardkühlern wird der Vorsprung noch um einiges grösser ausfallen. Einzig der Fakt, dass bei Grafikkarten ohne Heatspreader auf der GPU nur etwa 60% (drei von fünf) Heatpipes für die Wärmeabfuhr genutzt werden, verhindert auf solchen Karten eine noch bessere Kühlleistung. Zwar ist sie dennoch mehr als ausreichend, doch könnte man erst mit Karten aus NVIDIAs GTX200-Reihe das volle Potential des Kühlers ausschöpfen.

Auch der sehr umfangreiche Lieferumfang lässt den Schluss zu, dass der Kühler primär für solche Karten konzipiert worden ist: Es finden sich nämlich alle entprechenden Kühlkörper im Karton um GTX200-Karten vollständig mit diesen versehen zu können. Hier vermisse ich aber entsprechende Kühler für die Spannungswandler von ATI HD4800-Karten, was aufgrund der vielen unterschiedlichen Layouts der Hersteller aber wohl ziemlich schwierig zu realisieren gewesen wäre. Aber auch so lässt der Lieferumfang (fast) keine Wünsche offen. Es wurde an alles gedacht was für einen Kühlerumbau benötigt wird, inklusive Wärmeleitpaste und Einbauanleitung. Bei dieser sollte man jedoch noch einmal deutlicher den Unterschied der zwei verschiedenen Wärmeleitpads für Karten mit und ohne Heatspreader erkennbar machen, so dass auch unerfahrene User nicht vor einem Rätsel stehen.

Insgesamt ist die Installation aber relativ einfach gestaltet und unterscheidet sich nur in einem Punkt von bisherigen Kühlerumbauten in meiner Moddingkarriere: So muss durch Anhalten des Kühlers an die Karte erst herausgefunden werden, welche RAM-Chips von den Heatpipes des Kühlers abgedeckt werden und dementsprechend anstatt mit Kühlkörpern mit passenden Wärmeleitpads auszustatten sind. Ansonsten geht der Umbau schnell und einfach von der Hand.

Negativ ist mir aber das Fehlen eines Spannungsadapters für die beiden Lüfter aufgefallen. Das Xigmatek hier keine Adapter für die jeweiligen PWM-Anschlüsse der unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten liefern kann, ist klar. Nur wäre die Möglichkeit die Lüfter mittels einem 7V/12V-Adapters zu betreiben, eine wünschenswerte Alternative gewesen, zumal man die Lüfter unter 12V nicht gerade als Leisetreter bezeichnen kann und welche aus einem Silentrechner deutlich herauszuhören sind. Reduziert man aber die Spannung auf 7V, dürften auch Silentfreunde an dem Kühler Gefallen finden, denn jetzt kann man den Bifrost durchaus als leise einstufen. Dabei sinkt die sehr gute Kühlleistung im Schnitt aber nur unerheblich.

Abschliessend kann ich aber dennoch eine Kaufempfehlung für den Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 aussprechen, zumal der empfohlene Verkaufspreis von ca. 33 Euro in Anbetracht der Qualität, der Leistungsfähigkeit und des Lieferumfangs angemessen scheint. Die Konkurrenz von Scythe (Scythe Musashi) und Arctic Cooling (Accelero TwinTurbo) sind zwar günstiger, aber nur der Bifrost bringt die HDT-Technologie und die komplett schwarz vernickelte Optik mit, worauf viele Casemodder schon lange gewartet haben. Im Großen und Ganzen komme ich zu folgendem Schluss: Die Evolution des Xigmatek Battle-Axe VD964 ist durchaus gelungen!
*PRO*


sehr gute Kühlleistung
ansprechende Verarbeitung
umfangreicher Lieferumfang
schwarz vernickelte Optik
gesleevtes Lüfterkabel

unter 7V silenttauglich
*CONTRA*


unter 12V deutlich wahrnehmbar
Lüfter sind nicht gerade Stromsparwunder
kein Spannungsadapter im Lieferumfang
GPU´s ohne Heatspreader nutzen nicht alle Heatpipes
Gewicht und Größe _könnte_ zum Problem werden


----------



## MainBrain (5. November 2009)

Test ist jetzt online!


----------



## Frau_Kalinke (6. November 2009)

Sehr guter Test,
habe ihn  mir schon bestellt! Nach diversen Suchen im Netz muss ich sagen, dass ein Test mit ner Nvidia GTX Karte wünschenswert wäre. Wir suchen schon lange nach nem geeigneten Kühler. Ich hoffe, dass unser nächste Woche da ist. Kann dann ja mal bescheid geben, wie er sich auf ner GTX 285 verhält. Weiter so
Gruss


----------



## Oliver (6. November 2009)

Sehr schöner Test!


----------



## -Shorty- (6. November 2009)

Schöner Test  , würde aber auch gerne wissen wie er sich auf ner 285GTX schlägt.


----------



## MainBrain (6. November 2009)

Danke @all! 

Leider kann ich mit einer GTX285 nicht dienen, aber wir können ja ne Spendenrunde ins Leben rufen...


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2009)

Schöner Test. Aber schade, das nur eine Karte getestet werden konnte und nur ein Konkurrenzkühler vorhanden war.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. November 2009)

Sehr ausführlicher mit vielen wichtigen Punkten bestückter und mit knackigen Bildern angereicherter Test. Gefällt mir


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2009)

Schöner Test. Tipp: Nimm einen Kupfer-Spacer, der alle Pipes abdeckt, dann geht die Temp noch mal gut 5° runter.


----------



## MainBrain (6. November 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schöner Test. Tipp: Nimm einen Kupfer-Spacer, der alle Pipes abdeckt, dann geht die Temp noch mal gut 5° runter.



Diese Idee hatte ich auch schon. Nur würde sich dadurch die Wärmeübertragung verschlechtern, weil der Spacer den HDT-Vorteil zunichte machen würde. Vom Gefrickel der Montage mal ganz abgesehen, dürfte auch die dadurch entstehende Auflagehöhe ein Problem bei der Verschraubung darstellen, wenn der Spacer nicht exakt der Höhe eines NVIDIA-Heatspreaders entspricht...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2009)

Die Kühlleistung verbessert sich trotz zusätzlichem Wärmeübergang. Selbst getestet auf einer HD4850 mit einem 0,7-mm-Kupfer-Spacer.


----------



## MainBrain (6. November 2009)

Woher hast du denn solchen Kupferspacer bekommen? Entsprechen die 0,7 mm der Dicke eines NVIDIA-Heatpsreaders? Weil sonst wären ja die Haltebolzen zu hoch bzw. zu niedrig. Ich hatte an einen Spacer vom Scythe Retention Kit gedacht, nur habe ich das bei meiner Wirtschaft hier nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2009)

Ein NV-IHS ist weitaus dicker, um genau zu sein 2,2 mm. Der Teil, der aufliegt, ist minimal flacher - wohl knapp 2mm.





> Weil sonst wären ja die Haltebolzen zu hoch bzw. zu niedrig.


Es liegen Bolzen mit dünnerem Zwischenstück bei, die funktionieren  Siehe meine eigene GTX260.


----------



## MainBrain (6. November 2009)

Na dann wäre der Spacer vom Retention Kit wohl genau richtig, um dann die längeren Bolzen und die dickeren Wärmeleitpads für die RAMs benutzen zu können. Ich habe die Dicke dieses Spacers ungefähr mit 2 mm in Erinnerung.

Ein dünnerer Spacer wie dein 0,7 mm wäre natürlich besser, nur müsstest du noch erzählen, wo man solche Spacer herbekommt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2009)

Ich habe meinen von einem Bekannten, der ist Schlosser.


----------



## Nike334 (7. November 2009)

schöner Test!!
Ich werd mir den auch bald kaufen, nur bin ich zu beschäftigt um mir mal ne bestellung zusammenzustellen....

mfg


----------



## Frau_Kalinke (15. November 2009)

So Leute,
ich hatte ihn gehabt und wollte ihn auf meine GTX 285 klöppeln. Leider passte der Kühler für die Spawas nicht! Ergo, Teil wieder eingepackt und umgetauscht. Schade. Es soll aber angebl. ne Rev. b (von Xigmatek ) geben, da das Layout der Platinen in der Rev. b anders ist, bei den Spawas. Habt Ihr was davon gehört?
Gruss


----------



## MainBrain (15. November 2009)

Das es eine Rev. B geben soll ist mir unbekannt. Man sieht oft beim Bifrost die Zusatzbezeichnung "Blackline Edition", aber ich denke das hat damit nix zu tun.

Das er nicht auf eine GTX285 passt ist aber enttäuschend, weil es ja in der Kompatibilitätsliste anders drinsteht. Ist deine GTX285 Referenzlayout?


----------



## Nike334 (15. November 2009)

Nicht Rev.B sondern Rev.2 
Siehe hier: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 VGA-Cooler - Blackline Edition Rev.2

mfg


----------



## MainBrain (15. November 2009)

Na das nenne ich mal schnell reagiert seitens Xigmatek.

Allerdings wurde hier der Kühler für den NVIO-Chip geändert, was ja wenig mit dem Kühler der Spawas zu tun hat.


----------



## Frau_Kalinke (16. November 2009)

Hallo MainBrain,
ich habe das Referenzdesign. Meins ist die Gigabyte GTX 285. Und richtig, meinte die Rev. 2. 
Nachtrag:
Habe eben mit Xigmatek Deutschland telefoniert. Das Problem ist bei Nvidia bekannt, da die Boardhersteller gerade bei den SpaWas nicht das gleiche Layout benutzen. Habe den ein Foto geschickt und der Mitarbeiter versprach mir, dass ich eine Kühlplatte zugeschickt bekomme!
Anbei das Bild von den SpaWas bei Gigabyte


----------



## MainBrain (16. November 2009)

Na das freut mich.

Aber wenn deine Spawas eine andere Anordnung haben, dann hat deine Karte auch kein Referenzdesign, sondern es wurde von Gigabyte modifiziert. Diese Problematik ist mir von den HD4800 Karten bekannt, wo es sehr viele herstellerspezifische Layouts gibt was ein Anpassen spezieller Kühler sehr erschwert (deshalb fehlen wohl auch die Spawakühler für diese Karten).


----------



## Jason22 (19. November 2009)

Hast du zufällig noch 2x 12cm Silent lüfter mit denen du das testen könntest?
Würde mich mal interessieren ob das auch geht


----------



## MainBrain (19. November 2009)

Was denn testen? Die reine Kühlleistung des Kühlkörpers? Das kannst du auch ohne mich herausfinden: Der SilenX iXtrema IXG-80HA2 ist genau der gleiche Kühler (bloss ohne schwarze Vernickelung und mit gezackten Finnen), und den gibt es nur ohne Lüfter zu kaufen. Ich denke das du da ein paar Reviews im Netz oder sogar hier im Forum zu finden dürftest.

Ich habe den Bifrost in der Verkaufsversion getestet und irgendwelche Mods überlasse ich gern den anderen.  BTW: Der Kühler wurde schon längst demontiert und wieder durch den DuOrb ersetzt. Aufgrund der HDT-Problematik und der guten Temps des DuOrbs auch nachvollziehbar. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich mir nur wegen dem Kühler noch eine GTX260 zulegen werde oder ob ich den Kühler wieder verkaufe oder gegen einen Musashi tausche.


----------



## Jason22 (27. November 2009)

Also hab ichs richtig verstanden; die Blackline Edition ist die Rev 2 mit angepasstem NVio kühler?
Weil dann geh ich ihn holen


----------



## MainBrain (28. November 2009)

Ich denke nein. Der Zusatz "Blackline Edition" hat nix mit der Rev. zu tun. 
Revision 2 dürfte extra gekennzeichnet sein.


----------

